# DuckDuckGo - any feedback?



## Montero (Apr 5, 2021)

The other week someone on here said "Use DuckDuckGo" got as far as looking at it, seems OK, just wondered whether
a) Anyone has any feedback on whether DuckDuckGo itself gathers info on users
b) How good their search engine is

And anything else you'd care to say about it...


----------



## mosaix (Apr 5, 2021)

I’ve been using it for years @Montero. 

It’s absolutely fine as a search engine and I just take them at their word regarding gathering info. 

To be honest, anything but google is fine by me.


----------



## .matthew. (Apr 5, 2021)

I'm not a fan of Google but it does give the most applicable results from what I've seen. Hopefully one day privacy centred ones will be able to match it... and maybe come up with a rebrand...

I can't DuckDuck something


----------



## The Judge (Apr 5, 2021)

I use it.  As a search engine it's nowhere near as good as Google, but it seems to have got a bit better recently (or my expectations have lowered...).  Privacy-wise, I know that Epic -- which boasted about being a wholly private browser -- tried to link up with them but said DDG didn't meet its criteria so co-operation between them never happened, but it's beyond my technical understanding as to what the problem was, if indeed there was one.


----------



## psikeyhackr (May 9, 2021)

I mostly switched from Google to DuckDuckGo a year ago. I got tired of suddenly being bombarded with ads just because I was momentarily interested in something.  I will use Google every now and then because it does give a different result order.


----------



## Astro Pen (May 10, 2021)

I tried years back to escape googles clutches by using it but it was nowhere near as good. Many irrelevant and weird results like Lycos and Dogpile used to give in the 1990s and the image search was almost non existent.
However trying it again recently it is much improved and the image search is up there with google so yeah If you value privacy use it, I may well go back myself seeing how much better it is now. 

ps To my surprise Lycos seach engine is still around!





						Lycos.com
					

Lycos, Inc., is a web search engine and web portal established in 1994, spun out of Carnegie Mellon University. Lycos also encompasses a network of email, webhosting, social networking, and entertainment websites.




					www.lycos.com


----------

